# Death and burial overseas



## DianeE (Apr 18, 2016)

Where can I find details of the death of a friend, who died in Curacao after accident aboard a Shell oil tanker in 1965
Thanks


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Diane,
I think we have corresponded on another site but you can check for an entry in the ship's official logbook - 90% of logbooks for years ending 5 are held at the National Maritime Museum, Greenwich.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## DianeE (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes we have Hugh.
Many thanks,

Diane


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Diane

Was the body brought back to the UK?.


----------



## DianeE (Apr 18, 2016)

No it wasn't David. Vaughan was buried in Curacao.

Diane


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

DianeE said:


> No it wasn't David. Vaughan was buried in Curacao.
> 
> Diane



Diane

In that case, the British Consular staff in Curacao may have information on record. And if Vaughn died after an accident, there would almost certainly have been a post-mortem, where again records would have been kept. I have no idea of the law in Curacao, but in this country death caused by an accident would be an automatic PM and inquest. Have you also contacted Shell?


----------



## DianeE (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes I've contacted Shell but as yet have had no reply. I thought of contact the consulate but haven't done so yet. I'm not sure about a pm as it seems Vaughan died on the Monday and was buried on the Tuesday! No time for one.
Thanks for the suggestion.
Diane


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

DianeE said:


> Yes I've contacted Shell but as yet have had no reply. I thought of contact the consulate but haven't done so yet. I'm not sure about a pm as it seems Vaughan died on the Monday and was buried on the Tuesday! No time for one.
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> Diane



Diane

Very odd, but of course different countries have different rules. Yet even with different rules, to be buried so quickly is something I have never come across during all my years in the profession from any country. I would certainly be asking questions in such cir***stances, and would start with the consulate, locate the death certificate, where registered, and so on.


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

I was in Rhodes two years ago a Greek friend of mine, his mother died at 4 am the funeral and burial took place the same day at 5pm. So quite rapid funerals and burials seem to be the norm in some countries, giving little time for death registrations pm,s etc, I often wonder how they manage to achieve and complete the necessary formalities in such a short period of time.


----------



## DianeE (Apr 18, 2016)

I have his death certificate but it doesn't say how or the exact place he died., just details of his profession and date and home address. The details I do have are from the article in the local paper from that week.
I do find it strange that there were no details, but presumably his parents were told something.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Diane

The death certificate should give the cause of death, which is usually part (a) and (b), sometimes more depending on cause and underlying cause's etc. 

In this country, a doctor would be unable to issue a death certificate if death accidental. It would have to be reported to the coroner under very complex coroners rules. Indeed, a doctor who do not know the person can't write a death certificate again having to report to the coroner. 

It is worrying that countries have rules that can bury a body within a day. Sorry I can't be of further help other than that a similar situation could not happen here.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

If the vessel was British Registered the master is required under the Merchant Shipping Acts, in the event of on board death, to record all relevant details in the ship's log, he is also required to complete form B & D 1 (birth & deaths). On the vessels return to the UK these will be examined and then deposited with the superintendent of the local Mercantile Marine Office, eventually being sent to the Registrar General of Shipping and Seamen. If the vessel does not return to the UK the do***ents will be deposited with a British consular officer for transmission to Registrar General of Shipping & seamen UK. If the death did indeed occur aboard all these do***ents should certainly be on file in UK archives. I would suggest you be guided by Hugh Maclean who has experience locating the appropriate do***ents. Good luck.


----------



## DianeE (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks.

Diane


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Binnacle said:


> If the vessel was British Registered the master is required under the Merchant Shipping Acts, in the event of on board death, to record all relevant details in the ship's log, he is also required to complete form B & D 1 (birth & deaths). On the vessels return to the UK these will be examined and then deposited with the superintendent of the local Mercantile Marine Office, eventually being sent to the Registrar General of Shipping and Seamen. If the vessel does not return to the UK the do***ents will be deposited with a British consular officer for transmission to Registrar General of Shipping & seamen UK. If the death did indeed occur aboard all these do***ents should certainly be on file in UK archives. I would suggest you be guided by Hugh Maclean who has experience locating the appropriate do***ents. Good luck.



Diane

Binnacle makes a good point, so worth pursuing. However, once a person has been landed, they come under the laws of that country. I had personal experience of this when working at sea in the medical department when we landed passengers or crew. I was the person with the task of handing over to local authorities so well aware of do***entation aboard etc. When leaving the sea, I was on the other end so as to speak working for the coroner involved in the entire process from clinical matters to do***entation. That is why I am surprised more details from Curacao are not available whether there are details in the ships log or not. Another mystery if the death certificate. I would be interested in seeing it. If you send me a PM, I will give you my e-mail address so that you can scan and send it.

We will get to the bottom of this whether via myself, or Hugh as Binnacle has suggested.


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Hi Diane............ this may be another direction !!
If you have the name of the Shell Tanker and the date of the incident you could email the 
Maritime History Archive 
Memorial university of Newfoundland 
Website .... http:// www.mun.ca/mha

ask if they have the logbooks and crew list for that vessel you will need the official No .......... if they have them ... for a small fee (depending on how much you need copied) then they will send them to you if they are available .....believe me they have a lot of stuff 

I hope this helps 
Backsplice


----------



## DianeE (Apr 18, 2016)

*Thanks*



R651400 said:


> Also Diane if you haven't already noticed British consular affairs for Curacao Netherland Antilles are run from the British Consulate General in Amsterdam.
> I see there is a British Consulate mentioned on one unofficial website for Willemstad Curacao but I think you'll possibly get a better result for any of your enquiries from Amsterdam.


Thanks for that I'll give it a go.
Diane


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

backsplice said:


> If you have the name of the Shell Tanker and the date of the incident you could email the
> Maritime History Archive
> Memorial university of Newfoundland
> Website .... http:// www.mun.ca/mha


As the incident happened in 1965 the logbooks for that year will not be held by the MHA in Canada. 10% will be held at Kew the remainding 90% are held at the Maritime Museum Greenwich.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Hugh MacLean said:


> As the incident happened in 1965 the logbooks for that year will not be held by the MHA in Canada. 10% will be held at Kew the remainding 90% are held at the Maritime Museum Greenwich.
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Hi Hugh ........... I only suggested that because I have obtained copies of logs from 1957 /59 / 70 /72 and one of these was home trade but it would,nt hurt for Diane to try its only an email .......... also there is the "Shell tankers UK" facebook group there is a wealth of Shell related information available there 
keep up the good work 
yours aye 
backsplice


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

No worries backsplice. I understand your wish to help.

MHA do have logs including crews agreements for the later years albeit they are not indexed yet on their site. You will not find the years ending in 5 there although Diane is certainly welcome to try.

Regards
Hugh


----------

